# Popcorn ceiling removal



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm scheduled to strip a popcorn ceiling tomorrow. I've never done this, so if anyone has any pointers, advice would be appreciated. Is hot water sufficient to spray on or should I mix something with it? Thanks.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

Water is sufficient. Either use your airless sprayer or a pump sprayer. I usually wet a section, let is sit for 5-10 minutes, then wet it again before scraping. 

If there is a trick, it is in scraping without making gouge marks in the drywall. I always make some, no matter how careful I am and regardless of the size taping knife I use. So just assume you have some mudding to do when you are finished with the scraping.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

SemiproJohn said:


> Water is sufficient. Either use your airless sprayer or a pump sprayer. I usually wet a section, let is sit for 5-10 minutes, then wet it again before scraping.
> 
> If there is a trick, it is in scraping without making gouge marks in the drywall. I always make some, no matter how careful I am and regardless of the size taping knife I use. So just assume you have some mudding to do when you are finished with the scraping.


to prevent the inevitable gouging when stripping wallpaper, I round the corners of my stripping blade.

Would this work with scraping popcorn also ?


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

daArch said:


> to prevent the inevitable gouging when stripping wallpaper, I round the corners of my stripping blade.
> 
> Would this work with scraping popcorn also ?


You know DaArch, I've been too lazy to try that. At the worst it would reduce the number of gouges, if not completely eliminate them. I'm sure some other guys on here have the scraping technique down and can answer that better than can I. 

I have noticed that it comes down to how well (i.e., flat) the ceiling was hung. Drywall that shows the bows in the rafters is more of a pain to scrape, obviously, than is the nice flat stuff. And a little extra care needs to be taken where the taping has been done (again, depending upon the quality of the taping).


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

daArch said:


> to prevent the inevitable gouging when stripping wallpaper, I round the corners of my stripping blade.
> 
> Would this work with scraping popcorn also ?


Sure it would.
Good advise daArch.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

PremierPaintingMa said:


> Sure it would.
> Good advise daArch.


Is that from theory or actual experience? :jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

OThe most important thing for popcorn removal is the setup. Here's the steps I take. :yes: 

1.If possible remove everything from the area you're removing. 

2. Cover the floors with 3/4mil plastic and wrap it up the walls about 8 inches. 

3. If painting the walls paper and tape along the top of the plastic. Also across every door jam and window. In bathrooms or if not painting the walls cover them with painters plastic. 

4. Drop and lights and cover with plastic. Ceiling fans remove the blades and cover with plastic. 

5. Put on shoe covers

6. Wet with cold/warm water with garden sprayer. I spray it 3 times cross hatching it. 

7. Scrape with 8inch broad blade parallel to the wall. I then scrape along the edges with a 4inch blade again going parallel. 

8. Pull all the plastic and roll it up. 

You'll prolly need to do a coat or two of joint compound on all the screws, joints, and tape around the perimeter. Then sand, run a bead of caulk around the perimeter, prime, and paint. 

Here's some pics of the setup. Bathrooms are the most difficult to get ready. 

In this pic I wasn't able to remove those prices of furniture. If that's the case cover and tape with 3mil then painters plastic over it. That will give you some insurance in case the painters plastic comes loose and falls during the removal process. 



























BTW Bill is right on with the rounded edges. I found a 10 inch Purdy blade with rounded edges on clearance at SW best popcorn blade ever.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm going to try uploading a video I took this weekend. This is the setup if painting the walls.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

How old is the house? Has it been tested for asbestos?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Guess that didn't work. :no:

BTW that was organized chaos.


----------



## two fingers (Sep 28, 2014)

Bender said:


> How old is the house? Has it been tested for asbestos?


Great question.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We actually use floor tile scrapers, one has an extension pole the other is smaller hand held. Once you get the angle right damage is minimal.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> I'm going to try uploading a video I took this weekend. This is the setup if painting the walls.


As slinger58 said
"If ya'll don't stop posting pics like that, I'm gonna need to see a chiropractor".


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> OThe most important thing for popcorn removal is the setup. Here's the steps I take. :yes:
> 
> 1.If possible remove everything from the area you're removing.
> 
> ...


Do you ever find you need to skim out the entire ceiling a few times? 

Here the popcorn is used instead of a good drywall job. Therefor when you remove it you gotta do a good couple skims for it to look good.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only time I've had to skim an entire ceiling is if it was stain killed previously. It's happened a couple times it sucks when it does. :yes:

Normally the tape around the edges is the worst other than that it's not too bad. 

As you can tell I do A LOT of popcorn removal, usually a job a month.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Who's the old dude on the ladder?


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

slinger58 said:


> Who's the old dude on the ladder?


That's my old man. I let him work while I'm off snapping pics. :whistling2:


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I've done several and do them pretty much like in the pictures. But I've also had to skim and texture the lid afterward because of poor drywall. Popcorn hides a multitude of drywall sins. Glad I don't have to do much of it.Ugly stuff to look at and remove.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's my old man. I let him work while I'm off snapping pics. :whistling2:


Shame on you


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Since we are on the subject. Does anyone have a sample production rate for removing popcorn and prepping it to paint. I did it once, and lost but i tried a few different techniques causing me to not get a good production rate listed. 

I have it listed in my services and get quit a fee calls for it but it always stumps me of how long it will take. So I high ball it or refer a drywaller. 

Not looking for a price but just roughly how fast people can mask scrape and re skim ceilings per sq ft 

But I do think pre painted popcorn needs to be on time and material as it is unpredictable how 
Long that could take


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Since we are on the subject. Does anyone have a sample production rate for removing popcorn and prepping it to paint. I did it once, and lost but i tried a few different techniques causing me to not get a good production rate listed.
> 
> I have it listed in my services and get quit a fee calls for it but it always stumps me of how long it will take. So I high ball it or refer a drywaller.
> 
> ...


That's a tough one because they're all different. I'd say if it's empty and normal 8/9ft ceilings a 1,600 square foot house in 64 hours start to finish. Two guys 4 days.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Painter-Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > Since we are on the subject. Does anyone have a sample production rate for removing popcorn and prepping it to paint. I did it once, and lost but i tried a few different techniques causing me to not get a good production rate listed.
> ...



And that's your process when a whole skim isn't necessary?

Thanks it's something good to reference from.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> And that's your process when a whole skim isn't necessary?
> 
> Thanks it's something good to reference from.


Right that's a coat on all the seams, edges, and screws which is what I normally encounter. A full skim would require a lot more time.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Where is Harmonica?
He probably died. From lead


----------

